# WM Marina Dunes (NorCAL near Carmel/Monterey) Mothers Day Weekend 5/6-5/9 2022



## Hobokie (May 3, 2022)

Hi WM TUG friends! I posted this in sightings, but just in case someone on here wants it… I live in NorCAL and randomly saw these dates available so I booked them since this resort is notoriously difficult to book! Turns out my husband had other plans for Mothers Day with our friends. Does anyone here want it? If so, I can time my release of it so that a TUG friend can snatch it up right away! Let me know if interested.


----------

